# my new frog tank



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hi yall here she is ,, any comments would be great, but heres my question..

how could i make this better looking than it already is,, its a 20g i for got to say that already injoy..

the two round things are coco nuts split i am still maybe thinking about taking the smallest tree out, and of course the fogger is on now i have cocofiber for soil bedding for the tank


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Do you have a substrate in the tank? It looks like you dont add one it will look awesome if you dont.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya theres coco fiber about a inch and a half thick on the floor,, i think what you mean is the fog covering the floor right,, well i only put that on 2-3 times a day, and iam always in my room watching over things/on the computor well its running" don't kneed to be sampling frog legs,,"lol i herd they could cook your frog..a few helpful ideas would be cool fellaz,, HEY WARES THAT JASON.. you know the dart frog guys hes always nice to have as a helper he knows his sh*t about frog tanks


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks good Cue-----


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i got to get a pic tonight of the tank with out the fogger on,,


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

iam addicted peep this its almost looking good
Question: how hard is it to get moss to stay alive?

and the coolest thing of all that tallest live tree is a white birch and it has little stubs at the base of it ware it looks to me its growing roots ... that well be sweet if it comes alive the frog well love it..

how moist should the ground level be..? that was Question #2 ,,,


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

So when do you plan on getting the frogs or frogs, and what type?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

whites tree frog and i hope by Thursday,,, i might even be getting a pair for 30 bucks each shipped to me i don't think thats a bad deal at all so why not get two right


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice set up, you'll like the white's tree frogs they bark like crazy at night.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

It looks 10 times better without the fog man.


----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

whites tree frogs are pretty hardy, meaning they seem to do well in both humid and dry climates. i have heard of them having trouble thoguh with to much humidity and if you are gonna have a fogger going 2-3 times a day i think you are going to have it waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to humid! id do without the fogger man! and i would keep the substrate more towards just being a little damp with dry areas then keeping it wet all the time. if you do the fogger i think your setup is more suited for dart frogs than whites.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> It looks 10 times better without the fog man.


iam still working out the pros and cons of it iam not for sure 100% that iam keeping once the frog comes,, ive tryed having it pumped in and i can understand how i could do it and still get the full force of fog..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

phantoms said:


> whites tree frogs are pretty hardy, meaning they seem to do well in both humid and dry climates. i have heard of them having trouble thoguh with to much humidity and if you are gonna have a fogger going 2-3 times a day i think you are going to have it waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to humid! id do without the fogger man! and i would keep the substrate more towards just being a little damp with dry areas then keeping it wet all the time. if you do the fogger i think your setup is more suited for dart frogs than whites.


 i wouldn't mind it a tad damper because i herd that brings out the nice green color,, well maybe i well cut the fog back to a natural 5 mins in the morning when i wake up or something thats it rember he well have a whole background that is dry and two trees & a peace of drift wood that is dry the fog don't touch it, they spend a lot of there day perched in trees anyways right? i have a wire top so the humid air can rise and leave the tank.. i hope,,, QUESTION to anyone: besides to make money what were these foggers made for? what kind of animals?and yes i know dart frogs but what else

and ill tell you something else thats sweet that biggest tree has little stubby roots coming out of the bottom of it , it must be a easy cloning plant that would be sweet if i can get real live tree leaves growing out if it..


----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

i havent heard anything about them being more green when its damp. i have a cb australian blue whites tree frog. basically its green 24/7/365. from reading, the whites from australia are greener then other locals. i have another male whites tree frog that ive only seen a greenish color once or twice in the 3 yrs i have had it and thats only after the lights are off. this one i think was a wc whites from indonesia. the whites from this area i guess are suppose to be more brown then the australians. ive also done some reading that males tend to be more brown then the females. the one i suspect to be a wc indonesian is a male. the blue white one is a female.


----------

